# A3 in Finland



## Shanks (Oct 12, 2003)

i'm here studying and snapped a few pictures, here's just one. i don't know the difference between the 8L forum and the other, so i'm just posting here... older model is this...








i love these cars.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: A3 in Finland (Shanks)*

8L is first generation A3 and 8P is current model.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 12, 2003)

sorry, still new to the euro-audi scene. i definitely know the new new A3, with the bigger grille, much like the newest A4, so this is the first generation?








this one has skirts and exhaust tips and a few others..


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Shanks)*

Yep. This is the 1st gen A3.


----------



## underhouse (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

A picture of mine, since you guys don't have it in Us. Nothing special..
http://www.zippyimages.com/103912.html
A3 1.8T quattro


----------



## CamDub (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (underhouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *underhouse* »_A picture of mine, since you guys don't have it in Us. Nothing special..
http://www.zippyimages.com/103912.html
A3 1.8T quattro

Not special to you but it is to us that don't see them every day. 
Next year we will be getiing the five door model, I will be seriously looking at it as my next rig.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (underhouse)*

Its not "special" for you guys because they are everywhere in Europe.


----------



## kevr6 (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

I would have bought an A3 over my R any day!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (kevr6)*

if we started to post pics of finnish A3s, why stop.








Here´s my A3 ´98, which i recently bought. Needs lowering, new wheels, lights etc.


















_Modified by Harri at 9:11 AM 10-24-2004_


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Harri)*

BTW Don´t open the Underhouse´s link, i opened it and got into some sort of popup hell and Anti-virus program warned me about some Trojan virus!!!


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Harri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harri* »_if we started to post pics of finnish A3s, why stop.








Here´s my A3 ´98, which i recently bought. Needs lowering, new wheels, lights etc.









Cool, Harri... did you buy it with those rims? What are they, 3 piece Porsche turbo style?


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Ken A3T)*

No, they are Autec Zyklon´s. With millions of scraches, thanks to previous owner´s parking skills. And "fake 3 piece wheels".
They look quite nice on that pic, but still i´m selling those away.. i´m sooo in love with Audi TT´s Parabols, or maybe RH´s Porsche Turbo Replicas...
Zyklon:
http://www.schweiger-carparts.de/Autec/z.jpg


_Modified by Harri at 11:40 AM 10-28-2004_


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Harri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harri* »_i´m sooo in love with Audi TT´s Parabols

Which ones are they? The recent 6 spoke ones with the concave spokes?


----------



## Harri (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (Ken A3T)*

Here´s pictures of Parabols:








http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAP...&rd=1
Here´s Parabols which have been polished:
http://www.pajalle.com/autot/c...0.jpg


_Modified by Harri at 1:26 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: A3 in Finland (Shanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shanks* »_i'm here studying and snapped a few pictures

Well if you're from Canada I take it you can handle the climate....but what about the language







One of its kind (almost







)


----------

